# Jet pro soft stretch for darks??



## Artsy_Marissa (Nov 17, 2007)

I see the jetpro soft stretch at coastal but I am not seeing it for darks? 

Sorry for the redundant question but I am just not seeing it there and I wanted to order dark and light from the same place... Thanks


----------



## Buechee (Dec 22, 2005)

try newmilfordphoto.com. It's called iron-all, but is the same paper. You can get light and dark there.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

Neenah is working on a dark paper, but it's not out yet, so right now there's no Jet-Pro SofStretch Dark.

Sorry.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Hope they get it done soon would love to test that one LOL


----------



## txmxikn (Jan 16, 2007)

Buechee said:


> try newmilfordphoto.com. It's called iron-all, but is the same paper. You can get light and dark there.


I thought they were two different papers?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Buechee said:


> try newmilfordphoto.com. It's called iron-all, but is the same paper. You can get light and dark there.


No it is not... Iron all for darks is not the same as jet pro sofstretch. There is not Jet Pro for darks out yet. But....


----------



## Artsy_Marissa (Nov 17, 2007)

> But....


lou?? lou?? you there what happened... but??? but what??? lol

So whats everyone using as the best darks paper? TIA!!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Artsy_Marissa said:


> lou?? lou?? you there what happened... but??? but what??? lol
> 
> So whats everyone using as the best darks paper? TIA!!


For darks it is Iron All For darks...
Until further notice...


----------



## uniwear (Sep 24, 2007)

just to correct afew of you, neenah do make the jet pro for darks called jet pro opaque. it has nothing to do with iroan all at all and may people supply including qlt i beleive . any help glad to help. also it is not softretch so beware dont think it is but it is a marvelous product that can easily be cut by cad cutting machines for precise opaque transfers like plastisol screen type.


----------



## uniwear (Sep 24, 2007)

just another little pointer, jet pro is a trade name/mark of neenah.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, there is a paper by Neenah called JetOPAQUE, this is known. But what paper is called JetProOPAQUE?


----------

